# What price do you get for Korean Pink Rhinestones?



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey guys, what price do you get for the Korean Pink Rhinestones? We get 3 times higher than normal colors here. So exspensive!!!


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

What is your current pricing? if they are wholesale account prices we are unable to share them here online but if they are website visible provided prices then we are able to help you with your pricing. 

Korean - Rhinestones - Rhinestones
http://www.rhinestonesupplies.com/skin/frontend/blank/rhinestones/pdfs/Rhinestone_Pricing_3-2010.pdf

I have use these rhinestones before and they are very good. I am not sure if Rose is close enough in pink for you.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

I pay quite a bit more for my pink stones, too. I'm not sure if this is accurate, but I read somewhere they they use real gold in them for the color which makes them a lot more expensive.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

DivineBling said:


> I pay quite a bit more for my pink stones, too. I'm not sure if this is accurate, but I read somewhere they they use real gold in them for the color which makes them a lot more expensive.


It is my understanding that they use gold in the pink stones. Not sure why they do but that is why they are so much more expensive.


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

lizziemaxine said:


> It is my understanding that they use gold in the pink stones. Not sure why they do but that is why they are so much more expensive.


When I first started out, I was splitting my bags of stones up and selling them locally in 1 gross bags so I researched how to weigh them and I remember someone saying that the rose stones are much heavier because they're made with gold. I think the gold is what gives them their color.


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> What is your current pricing? if they are wholesale account prices we are unable to share them here online but if they are website visible provided prices then we are able to help you with your pricing.
> 
> Korean - Rhinestones - Rhinestones
> http://www.rhinestonesupplies.com/skin/frontend/blank/rhinestones/pdfs/Rhinestone_Pricing_3-2010.pdf
> ...


Thanks for your sharing. The price is almost the same with we get here!


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

DivineBling said:


> I pay quite a bit more for my pink stones, too. I'm not sure if this is accurate, but I read somewhere they they use real gold in them for the color which makes them a lot more expensive.


Use gold in the Pink color?


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I have never heard of that, I will have to verify that the next time I am at the factory. I have seen the process and I am willing to bet real gold is not used but this is something I am going to definitely have to look into just for my own knowledge.


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

I just got off Skype with one of the manufacturers in Guangdong Province and asked why the cost of certain stones were higher than others, he said because of the material used to make them, I asked him was it real gold....he laughed at me. He went on to explain but all I heard was blah,blah,blah but I sure didn't here gold but that's just one manufacturer.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Highway robbery!! I'm looking into a supplier that would allow me to buy wholesale and re-sale for half those prices, with a profit Maybe I'll get some stones from this site mentioned, so I can compare. Don't want anything of poor quality


----------

